# Final fantasy



## Krasl (Feb 13, 2010)

Any final fantasy fans in the forum?


----------



## JMAA (Feb 13, 2010)

Not to ruin the actual thread, but I think Final Fantasy is unbearably misunderstandable for me. I mean, there's tons of sequels and each one doesn't go accord their corresponding prequels for me, I'm much confused on the Final Fantasy saga.
So yeah, call me an asshole, but I prefer more the small sagas of just the original and one sequel, like Left 4 Dead.
Just my humble opinion, if this is much of a Final Fantasy discussion.


----------



## Willow (Feb 13, 2010)

Sucks that I missed out on most of the games..so I have to run around and find them...

I plan to get into the series (I also should go buy Advent Children...)
Because well...of the games that I've played part of, it's amazing


----------



## Aurali (Feb 13, 2010)

JMAA said:


> Not to ruin the actual thread, but I think Final Fantasy is unbearably misunderstandable for me. I mean, there's tons of sequels and each one doesn't go accord their corresponding prequels for me, I'm much confused on the Final Fantasy saga.
> So yeah, call me an asshole, but I prefer more the small sagas of just the original and one sequel, like Left 4 Dead.
> Just my humble opinion, if this is much of a Final Fantasy discussion.



they aren't sequels, they just have common elements.

I'm a huuuge final fantasy nut myself.. Getting a PS3 just for 13... (well, it'll have other purposes.. like my psp but )


----------



## Krasl (Feb 13, 2010)

JMAA said:


> Not to ruin the actual thread, but I think Final Fantasy is unbearably misunderstandable for me. I mean, there's tons of sequels and each one doesn't go accord their corresponding prequels for me, I'm much confused on the Final Fantasy saga.
> So yeah, call me an asshole, but I prefer more the small sagas of just the original and one sequel, like Left 4 Dead.
> Just my humble opinion, if this is much of a Final Fantasy discussion.



no need to appologize.
it's kust your opinion, besides left for dead is pretty badass anyway. 
p.s. not to be an ass, but I don't think there are many final fantasys that are prequels or sequels except for X-2 and some of the "Tactics" final fantasys.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 13, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Sucks that I missed out on most of the games..so I have to run around and find them...
> 
> I plan to get into the series (I also should go buy Advent Children...)
> Because well...of the games that I've played part of, it's amazing



you seen the movie?


----------



## Katty McSnowcat (Feb 13, 2010)

I'll fully admit I came across the franchise with 7, but 8 and 10-2 hold places dear to my hearts. I liked the junction system and the love theme. 

10-2 was fun and a blast. It wasn't too serious and a fun departure. That and I'm a sucker for a love story. I cried at the 1000 Words video. I'm soft, I know.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 13, 2010)

Wow, you're are the FIRST person i've met that likes X-2 (not that that's a bad thing)!
Lol!
*shakes hand*


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 13, 2010)

I think I joined sometime around IV. Maybe that's why IV and IX are my favourite. XD


----------



## quayza (Feb 13, 2010)

I love Final Fantasy games.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 13, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> I think I joined sometime around IV. Maybe that's why IV and IX are my favourite. XD



Wow!
you knew where to start!
4 was exactly where it started getting good (in my opinion).
9 was great too, got stuck on it a few times, but it was great!


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 13, 2010)

i call myself a fan of the series but in my opinion the games arent that good^^
the gameplay is superb most of the time but the newer titels are seriously lacking in the story department. final fantasy VIII for example is only a mediocre lovestory with massive plotholes! and VIIs story isnt that good either...
IX was awesome though, i really liked that one! the atmosphere, the gameplay, the story... that was a good game^^
X was unberable for me... i couldnt even finish it! DX i think i stopped playing it after about 10 hours.

i hope XIII will be better!^^


----------



## Tommy (Feb 13, 2010)

I'm not really a fan, but I like the games.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 13, 2010)

Tommy said:


> I'm not really a fan, but I like the games.



lol, how many have you played?


----------



## Tommy (Feb 13, 2010)

I'd have to say maybe 3. I'm positive I've played III, not sure on the others though, it's been a while since I've played one.


----------



## TheRapeOfVirtue (Feb 13, 2010)

~jumps up and down, waving hands!~ Me!Me!Me!memememememememememe!!!!
I LOVE final fantasy. I still can't get through the first game. ><;;;;;


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 13, 2010)

JMAA said:


> Not to ruin the actual thread, but I think Final Fantasy is unbearably misunderstandable for me. I mean, there's tons of sequels and each one doesn't go accord their corresponding prequels for me, I'm much confused on the Final Fantasy saga.


Wih very few exceptions (e.g. FFX-2 and FF4:After Years) each Final Fantasy game is a discrete, standalone narrative.  Kinda like how most of the mainstream Mario games are standalone adventures themselves.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 13, 2010)

Tommy said:


> I'd have to say maybe 3. I'm positive I've played III, not sure on the others though, it's been a while since I've played one.



hm, 3 was good.
It's class selection was pretty cool too.


----------



## YokoWolf (Feb 13, 2010)

I started when 9 came out. Friend bought it and asked me to play it. Very awesome and remains my favorite. Then I started playing the others. I just need 3-6 to find. Currently trying to get through number 2. Very slow progress.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 13, 2010)

YokoWolf said:


> I started when 9 came out. Friend bought it and asked me to play it. Very awesome and remains my favorite. Then I started playing the others. I just need 3-6 to find. Currently trying to get through number 2. Very slow progress.



lol, 2 was a little tricky. ^^


----------



## Willow (Feb 13, 2010)

Aurali said:


> they aren't sequels, they just have common elements.
> 
> I'm a huuuge final fantasy nut myself.. Getting a PS3 just for 13... (well, it'll have other purposes.. like my psp but )


Good thing it's coming out for the 360...


----------



## Krasl (Feb 13, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Good thing it's coming out for the 360...



lol, but did you know it will have 5 disks?


----------



## Willow (Feb 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> you seen the movie?


Not yet...I wanna get the big special edition box because it comes with a script and an extra disc...


----------



## Willow (Feb 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> lol, but did you know it will have 5 disks?


Sweet jesus!!
Better hurry up and beat Bioshock 2 then, or nothing will ever get done...


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 13, 2010)

Nope.

Dragon Quest is superior.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 13, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Not yet...I wanna get the big special edition box because it comes with a script and an extra disc...



lol, i should have gotten that one!


----------



## Tabasco (Feb 13, 2010)

I can't stand RPGs anymore, but I loved them as a kid.


----------



## CryoScales (Feb 13, 2010)

Final fantasy is a good solid RPG series. VI and IX were my favorites


----------



## Krasl (Feb 13, 2010)

CryoScales said:


> Final fantasy is a good solid RPG series. VI and IX were my favorites



good taste in final fantasies!


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 14, 2010)

YokoWolf said:


> Then I started playing the others. I just need 3-6 to find. Currently trying to get through number 2. Very slow progress.



FF3 = DS
FF4 = DS
FF5, FF6 = PSX (Final Fantasy Anthology)


----------



## Krasl (Feb 14, 2010)

Stratadrake said:


> FF3 = DS
> FF4 = DS, GBA
> FF5, FF6 = GBA, PSX (Final Fantasy Anthology)



fixed it!


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 14, 2010)

Stratadrake said:


> FF4 = DS, GBA, PSX


Fixed it better.  But the PSX port has an infamous save glitch, and the GBA port of FF4 has a known glitch in its ATB system causing characters' turns to be occasionally skipped (or duplicated).  DS version was rebuilt from the ground up.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 14, 2010)

Stratadrake said:


> Fixed it better.  But the PSX port has an infamous save glitch, and the GBA port of FF4 has a known glitch in its ATB system causing characters' turns to be occasionally skipped (or duplicated).  DS version was rebuilt from the ground up.



lol, touche'
oh and the glitch was to duplicate turns and it was awesome!


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 14, 2010)

I got involved when they remade the first two. And by that, I mean the actual first two, not the ones that they made in America. That entire title thing pisses me off...anyway.

FF1- GBA. Played it, Beat it, Loved it.
FF2- GBA. Played it, Had masochistic characters, and beat both modes. (Dawn of Souls)
FF3- DS. Ugh. Got rid of it. TOO MUCH GRINDING!
FF4- DS. Very good, haven't completely finished it yet. Still trying to get all the summons.
FF5- Emulator. All right, but I'm just getting into it.
FF6- Haven't played it.
FF7- Want to play it, but haven't yet.
FF8- PSOne. Played it, but can't save because I don't have a memory card.
FF9- I've never even seen it...
FF10- Bought it. The game disk's messed up. T.T
FF11- I will not pay-to-play.
FF12- Have it. Still working on it.
FF13- Waiting for it.
Final Fantasy Tactics Advance- Emulator. Haven't beaten it yet. I'm more addicted to the sequel.
FFTA2- <3
Crystal Chronicles- Ugh. 

Yeah, that's pretty much it. I love Final Fantasy...But I'm kind of a Square Enix whore anyway. ^.^;


----------



## Willow (Feb 14, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> I got involved when they remade the first two. And by that, I mean the actual first two, not the ones that they made in America. That entire title thing pisses me off...anyway.
> 
> FF1- GBA. Played it, Beat it, Loved it.
> FF2- GBA. Played it, Had masochistic characters, and beat both modes. (Dawn of Souls)
> ...


I'm looking for 7..

I bought 8, but the disk is messed up

9, saw it, thought about buying it, but I didn't...

Used to have 10...I should probably go find it again..

Bought 11, but returned it after finding out I'd have to pay to play...

I have 12, I haven't played it in a while, I'm freaking stuck on the Leviathan fighting the soldiers...

And I'm waiting for 13..


----------



## wulfe_luer (Feb 14, 2010)

I'm not the fan I used to be, but I can still say I'm a partisan for at least the old-school (ps1 and back) ones.  And I can still say that I bought FF7 before I even bought a ps1.


----------



## Zydala (Feb 15, 2010)

IX is very nostalgic for me, it's one of my favorites. I think the one I had most fun playing was, surprisingly, V. Faris was so cooool and the job system was totally superior to everything.

I'm playing VI right now and enjoying it  probably gonna get XIII. I've pretty much played them all except II and IV, but the rest I just don't have much of an opinion on.

Final Fantasy is a fun series but I really don't think I'm the biggest fan; I loved Chrono Trigger/Cross so much more as a series and I'm sad that there might never be another one :<


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 15, 2010)

Can I recite my FFX experience too?

FF1 - finished - NES original, PSX (FF Origins)
FF2 - played - PSX (FF Origins)
- Haven't entered final dungeon yet
FF3 - played - DS
- Got the submarine
FF4 - played - SNES, DS (DS still in progress)
- Got the Lunar Whale
FF5 - finished - PSX (FF Anthology)
FF6 - finished - SNES, PSX (FF Anthology)
FF7 - played - last saved during disc 2, while searching for Cloud
- saw the final bosses & ending sequence when my older sister finished the game
FF8 - played - last saved on disc 1, just after the SeeD exam
FF9 - finished
FFX - finished
FFX-2 - finished - about 90% completion
FF12 - finished


----------



## ~secret~ (Feb 15, 2010)

Krasl said:


> Any final fantasy fans in the forum?



Indeed. My favourites are V, X, XII, VII, VI in that order.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 15, 2010)

The 3rd disk on my IX doesn't work (I haven't beat it either :C).

< Also avi speaks for itself...


----------



## Silvara (Feb 15, 2010)

I like FFVII, FFVIII, FFIX, FFX was Not bad, FFX-2 was pointless and I stopped there.

I played FFI and FFII but that was a long time ago...

Gonna get new Final Fantasy when It comes out though. It looks good.


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 15, 2010)

From a gameplay standpoint, FF12 eliminates the distinction between "field" and "battle".  No more random encounters, you just encounter enemies wandering around on the actual field map.  Then there's the fact that you're allowed to issue commands before a character's turn actually comes up, as well as the Gambits which allow you to set up automatic actions for each character.  And my favorite, when you issue the "Attack" command, the character _continues attacking_ until you issue them another command.  It's been said that the design was MMORPG inspired, and not everybody likes it (organize the right combination of Gambits and most battles can win themselves), but at the same time, one of the things I ultimately best liked about the FF12 system is that you're not listening to the same generic combat ditty and victory fanfare for half your gameplay hours.

Previous FF games had certain sequences where the BGM continued playing through battles and those were awesome, but didn't occur often.  Let's see, how many of them can I remember?  FF5 had the Gilgamesh battles, FF6 had the Opera House (and the battle of Narshe), FF7 had Sephiroth's attack on Shinra HQ, FF9 had the Hunt, FFX had the road to Zanarkand.  All of which had BGM that was just too awesome to interrupt with the default combat tune.  FF7's was creepy-awesome, which fit its context all the better.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Feb 15, 2010)

I have VII, people are suggesting I sell it online a decade or so from now for a ridiculous profit.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 15, 2010)

Hm, seems that there are more people that have played final fantasy than i thought...


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 15, 2010)

Kuro Ryuichi said:


> The 3rd disk on my IX doesn't work (I haven't beat it either :C).
> 
> < Also avi speaks for itself...



i had that problem as well... did you try an emulator?
i fixed the problem by setting up the PSX upside down. the old model had a problem with the laser after some time...
this made the cutscenes work again


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 15, 2010)

CaptainCool said:


> i had that problem as well... did you try an emulator?
> i fixed the problem by setting up the PSX upside down. the old model had a problem with the laser after some time...
> this made the cutscenes work again



I have a PS2 (the fat one), also in order to have an emulator don't you need a computer?


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 15, 2010)

FF6 was epic, FF7 sux, and I can totally see myself pawing-off to FF13 X3
FF13 *murr*


----------



## cairo776 (Feb 16, 2010)

I only LIVE for the damn series lol XD

beat:
X
X-2
IX
VII

In progress: 
1-4
XII
VIII

now, who cant WAIT for 13??? the anticipation is deadly


----------



## Xell0ss (Feb 16, 2010)

Very very huge final fantasy fan here =3


----------



## footfoe (Feb 16, 2010)

Major FF fan.  

I've only beaten 7, 9, 10, and 12 though.  FF9 is the best!


----------



## Kyoujin (Feb 16, 2010)

FF6 (3 in the US), FF7 and FF8 had to be my favorite ones, honestly. I haven't been into them too much after 8, but I think the new one coming out looks actually pretty good.

Ironically I just finished a re-arrangement of Kefka's theme and Dancing Mad.. xD FF music is fun to remix, haha. I think the music of the games draws me in a lot, too honestly.


----------

